# My Best Shot ?



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I wish I could get pictures like this every time,







I don't know how I did it.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Hey,thats my picture!!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Excellent photo Roy - aren't you supoosed to be at work instead of playing about taking marvellous photos?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That is my work,







Update coming soon, not today though.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great shot .....give yourself a NATO...
























Jason


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank You Jason, I will.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Cracking picture Roy, the lighting's just right. Lighting is hard to get right unless you can have a permanent set up. I love daylight but it's so inconsistant in Blighty.









Do you still think you need a new camera? I don't.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

probably the best picture I've seen of an OM! Love the light bouncing off the chapter at 7


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Trouble is Roy, its so good you can see some muck under the bezel







.

Sometimes a little soft focus and less light works wonders







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I guess you must be part of the social realism movement







.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> I wish I could get pictures like this every time,
> 
> 
> 
> ...










That's very good indeed, and it doesn't show a sign of any colour bleaching!!


----------

